# مجموعة عمل سوريا أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

أعضاء المجموعة :

سوريا 
مهيب العربي, essam60, hgg, rajab2000, somars1s, عصام نورالدين, عضو1


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أبريل 2009)

*فكرة العمل:

في البداية تحية لكل من قرر التصويت والمشاركة في الأنشطة وبإذن الله نسجل انجازات جيدة ومقبولة في كل المجالات..

الفكرة تكمن في العمل ولن نحدد مجالا أو فكرة بل فقط سنقترح ويترك الموضوع للمنافسة بين المجموعات في
شكل ونوعية الانجازات...

العمل قد يكون في مجالات لا حصر لها مثلا:
1) التوعية (المجلات + التدريب + الكتيبات + تصميم مواقع مختصة + مراسلات + عمل مجموعات إعلامية على المواقع العالمية كالفيس بوك والياهو وجوجل وغيرها .... الخ وعلى المنفذ ومجموعته توثيق الانجاز وطرحه بالصور ضمن مشاركة مجموعته).

2) التجارب ( أي تجربة عمل يمكن أن تقوم بها بشكل علمي وبنتائج ملموسة يمكنك نشرها على الملتقى ضمن مجموعتك وبالصور والنتائج). وهذه قد تصل حتى الاختراع ...

3) الانشطة ( كالأنشطة العملية في مجال حماية البيئة - زراعة + بناء + تنظيف + .... وكلها توثق بالصور ).

4) الاعلام ( كأن توثق لنا أي مجموعة أي ظهور اعلامي لها في هذا المجال أو أن تتابع مجموعة معينة جميع الاخبار الاعلامية في هذا المجال... ).

وغير ذلك الكثير ... باختصار الفكرة توثيق أي عمل كائنا ما كان له اثر ايجابي على البيئة أو فيه توفير لاستهلاك الطاقة أو فيه استخدام لطاقة مهدرة او متجددة ....

بالتوفيق للجميع ... وبإذن الله يتم الاتفاق مع الادارة لمنح شعار مميز للمجموعات المميزة أو الأشخاص ...

م.محمد الكردي - دبي*​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 أبريل 2009)

توكلنا على الله ...............
سنبذل جميعنا ما نستطيع من جهود لتحقيق الغايات المنشودة. 
والله الموفق


----------



## aimanham (3 أبريل 2009)

تحیه للاخوه 
انا عندی فکره یمکن ان تکون مشروعا للبحث
بما اننا فی سوریه نعانی من مشکله الطاقه اللازمه لتدفئه المنازل (غلاء المازوت و رفع الدعم الحکومی عنه)
و من خلال تجربتی فی بعض الدول المجاوره والمقارنه فی نظم ومواد البناء عن تلک الدول وفی بلدنا
لاحظت ما یلی:
1- ان استخدام البلوک الاسمنتی ثم التلییس بالاسمنت یسبب فقدا کبیرا فی حراره المنزل
ففی الدول المجاوره یستخدمون الاجر بدلا من البلوک الاسمنتی ونوعا من الجص بدلا من الاسمنت للتلییس لذلک تجد ان المنزل یحتفظ بالحراره بشکل افضل بکثیر
2- جهه بناء المنازل یجب ان یکون باتجاه الجنوب فی بلادنا لکی تتلقی اکبر قدر من اشعه الشمس (قارن بین منزل مبنی باتجاه الجنوب واخر باتجاه اخر فی ایام الشتاء)
3- استخدام مواد العزل المناسبه للاسطح والجدران من الخارج
4- استخدام مواد العزل للجدران من الداخل (ورق الجدران - الواح خشب- جص.................)

باختصار یجب اعاده النظر فی نظم البناء لدینا لتصبح اکثر حفظا للطاقه 
والموضوع مطروح للنقاش والاضافه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 أبريل 2009)

أهلا بك أخي ...

الكلام جميل ونتمنى التطبيق والتوثيق هنا في المشاركة

تحية لك ....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 أبريل 2009)

وكيف يمكننا تغيير نظام البناء برأيك ؟؟؟؟؟

منذ سنتين ونحن نقدم محاضرات ونشارك في المعارض ونشرح كل المنتجات الحديثة للمسؤولين لدى الجهات الرسمبة ذات العلاقة , ولبس هناك من مجيب . وكان الهدف الرئيسي هو تغيير دفاتر الشروط للبناء الحكومي ، ولأظمة البناء .


----------



## aimanham (7 أبريل 2009)

لا اظن انه یمکن تغییر دفاتر شروط البناء الحکومی بهذه السهوله فهناک اجراءات روتینیه معقده ولا یوجد ای مسئول حکومی مستعد لاخذ الامر علی مسوولیته
لذلک اظن ان التوجه للقطاع الخاص وشرکات البناء والاکساء الخاصه والمتعهدین وللناس عموما هو اجدی نفعا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (8 أبريل 2009)

وهذا مانقوم به من خلال مندوبي المبيعات ومن خلال المعارض التي شاركنا فيها على مر السنوات الماضية


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 أبريل 2009)

أخ عصام أتمنى لو تعرض لدينا شيء عن مشاريعكم التي تمت حتى اليوم .... سيكون أمر ممتاز جدا لتشجيع الأعضاء

على انجاز شيء مشابه ...

تحية لكم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 أبريل 2009)

*معارض*

هذه صور لبعض المشاركات في المعارض المتخصصة في مواد البناء الحديثة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 أبريل 2009)

*محاضرات*

وهذه من المحاضرات التي قدمناها عن استخدام الألواح الكهرضوئية في أعمال الخطوط الحديدية ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (12 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا أخ عصام وأتمنى أن نرى المزيد ،،، واتمنى عليك محاولة تفعيل بقية الأعضاء في مجموعة سوريا ...

هههههههه كالعادة نحن نتكلم ومن ثم ننام ...........

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127043.html


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 أبريل 2009)

أنا جاهز ....... نرجو من الجميع الراغبين في هذا المجال أن يبدأوا بعرض أفكار تنفيذية والبحث عن أشخاص يرغبون في استخدام المواد الجديدة والحديثة المستخدمة في البناء ...
مواد العزل المائي والحراري ، اسمنت بمواصفات عالية وخاصة ، إضافات كيميائية للبيتون ، مواد عزل الصوت والاهتزاز والارتجاج ، توليد الكهرباء على الطاقة الشمسية بواسطة الألواح الكهرضوئية ، وبواسطة الرياح ، التكييف والتبريد الصناعي بواسطة مبردات تعمل على حرارة أشعة الشمس ، تهوية طبيعية بدون كهرباء ، محاولة لتخفيض استهلاك الكهرباء باستخدام أجهزة وآلات تستهلك كهرباء أقل ، استرجاع الحرارة المهدورة في المصانع والمنشآت الكبيرة ( المستشفيات ، الفنادق ، المجمعات السكنية ...) 
وسنكون مجمتمعين لحل أي مشكلة لنقدم الحلول الهندسية متكاملة .... مع الشروحات والاستشارات الفنية والهندسية لأي منشأة من أي مجال صناعي ....


----------



## essam60 (15 أبريل 2009)

أخواني :
السلام عليكم وأرجو أن تقبلوني معكم 
وأحب أن أوضح بدايةً حول موضوع اشتراطات البناء والأنظمة النافذة في سوريا
بالنسبة لعزل الأبنية السكنية وما توفره من الطاقة أفيدكم:
أنه من بداية شهر آذار لعام 2009 تم تطبيق اشتراطات العزل الحراري للأبنية السكنية وحالياً لا يقبل أي ترخيص دون ذلك 
كما أن الاشتراطات المطلوبة متوفرة وما عليكم سوى مراجعة نقابة المهنسين 
شكراً للجميع على إثارة الموضوع


----------



## essam60 (5 مايو 2009)

هههههههه كالعادة نحن نتكلم ومن ثم ننام ...........
أرجو من الله أن لا تكون صحيحة


----------



## zzzccc (15 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا شباب


----------



## نبيل الشامي (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم فكرة جيدة جدا ولكن يجب علينا ان نجد حلا للابنيه المنجزهوالمسكونه ولكم الشكر


----------



## essam60 (6 يونيو 2009)

أخي نبيل 
اشكرك على اهتمامك ويسعدني أن تكون بهذه الروح من المسؤولية 
أما بالنسبة للأبنية المسكونة لا شك أن في إمكانية عزلها حرارياً أمر صعب من الناحية العملية بسبب اشغالها بالساكنين ويحتاج العزل إلى أعمال قد تربك الساكنين ، وعلى جميع الأحوال تدرس الشقة المراد عزلها ويمكن أن تعزل خارجياً وعندي شرط أن لا تخل بالواجهة المعمارية وتخرج عن الطراز المعماري ( كما يفعل حالياً بتلبيس الواجهات والتي من الطراز المعماري الكلاسيكي وفي موقع من نفس الطراز تلبس هذه الواجهات بالـ ألكوبوند) أو يمكن العزل من الداخل كما يمكن تغيير الأبواب والنوافذ بأخرى (دبل أو تربل كلاس ) ...
باختصار هناك عدة حلول فنية يمكن اجرائها .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (13 يونيو 2009)

العزل الحراري ممكن من داخل الجدران وممكن من خارج الجدران ....
في أعمال العزل من الداخل : يوجد لدينا مواد قماشية خاصة للعزل الحراري ثم يوضع فوقها عجينة خاصة للعزل الحراري والمائي ، فيصبح الجدار جديداً وسطحه أملس ومتين ، مثل التوريقة الاسمنتية البيضاء.
أما من الخارج فيمكن بعد إضافة هذه المواد نفسها أن يتم العمل كما ذكره الزميل عصام في المشاركة السابقة بتلبيس الواجهات بما يناسب الشكل العام للمبنى ....


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يونيو 2009)

يا اخوان الفكرة باختصار عرض انجازاتكم في الطاقة المتجددة مثلا :

1) ان قمت بمشروع شخصي في مجال الطاقة المتجددة قم بعرض صوره حتى لو كان ضمن مجموعة عمل.
2) لو كان لديك بحث تود نشره ضعه كانجاز.
3) لو كان لديك موقع الكتروني في المجال او مجموعة على الياهو او جوجل او فيس بوك تتكلم عن الطاقة المتجددة
ضعها.
4) لو قمت بندوة علمية ضع تفاصيلها ما دامت ذات صلة بالطاقة المتجددة.
5) لو كتبت مقال او موضوع في صحيفة عن الطاقة المتجددة ضع التفاصيل.
6) لو قمت بزراعة وتخضير منطقة وثق عملك.
7) لو بنيت منزل يعتمد على الطاقة المتجددة ضع انجازك.

...... الخ ...

ننتظركم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (29 يونيو 2009)

www.advancedtechnologiesco.com
هذا هو اسم الموقع الجديد ......
وسيتم إدخال المواضيع وشرح عن المنتجات والخدمات المقدمة تباعاً .....


----------



## مالك606 (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم : ياجماعه المشكله الأساسية لدينا في سورية بالنسبة لإستخدام الطاقة المتجددة هي مشكلة إقتصادية فمعظم من يحتاج هذه الطاقة هم من الطبقات الفقيرة والمتوسطة مزارعين صناعيين صغار مواطنين عاديين وهم بالتالي لايملكون التكاليف الأولية لأنشاء منظومات توليد الكهرباء عن طريق الللوحات الكهرضوئية أوالمراوح الهوائية أو حتى اوحتى لإجراء عملية العزل الحراري لمنازلهم بالإضافةإلى عدم الثقة بالنتائج التي سيحصل عليها لاحقاً بعد دفع هذه المبالغ وأقترح تشكيل صندوق وطني لدعم إستخدام الطاقة المتجددة يقوم هذا الصندوق بإنشاء وحدات نموذجية تكون بمثابة أمثلة واقعية مرئية للعيان ونتائجها الإيجابية واضحة تماماً لكل الفئات فهناك الكثير ليس لديه القناعه الكافية بمايسمى الطاقة المتجددة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 يوليو 2009)

بشرى إلى كل المواطنين السوريين .........
يتم الآن عقد اتفاقية بين شركتنا وأحد البنوك الإسلامية لتزويد أي شخص بكل التجهيزات البيئية والطاقات البديلة والمتجددة المتواجدة لدينا [ بالتقسيط ] ...........
وبلا أحلام وأوهام ......... من الذي سيقرر تكوين مثل هذا الصندوق ، وبدون أن يأخذ ثلاثة أرباع المبلغ الموجود فيه ليصرفه على ملذاته الشخصية .............؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مالك606 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أستاذ عصام 
هل من جديد حول هذا الموضوع وماهي بالضبط المواد أو المنتجات التي سيتم توريدها إلى المواطنين السوريين عن طريق هذا البنك وقد دخلت إلى موقعكم الجديدadvancedtechnology ولكنه على مايبدو قيد الإنشاء 
السؤال الآخر هل سيضيف هذا البنك ارباحاً هائله تثقل كاهل المواطن حيث لايستطيع التسديد الأقساط فيما بعد 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 يوليو 2009)

مالك606 قال:


> السلام عليكم أستاذ عصام
> هل من جديد حول هذا الموضوع وماهي بالضبط المواد أو المنتجات التي سيتم توريدها إلى المواطنين السوريين عن طريق هذا البنك وقد دخلت إلى موقعكم الجديدadvancedtechnology ولكنه على مايبدو قيد الإنشاء
> السؤال الآخر هل سيضيف هذا البنك ارباحاً هائله تثقل كاهل المواطن حيث لايستطيع التسديد الأقساط فيما بعد
> جزاكم الله خير




هذا هو الحال شواء طاقه تقليدية او متجددة 

استثمار = استحمار سمها ماشئت 

لامجال للفقراء للحصول على طاقة نظيفة ورخيصة الا عن طريق وقود الماء فقط 
والهيدروجين 

فقد جعل الله تعالى فيه النجاة 

فهل نفهم هذا 

وهل نتعاون لتقديمها الى العامة 

ابسط الامثلة تشغيل مولدات الكهرباء بالماء بدل البنزين 
استخدام الماء فى انظمة التدفئة بالشتاء 

استخدام الماء فى توفير اسعار الوقود للسيارات 

ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى 

فهمهما شرحنا لافائدة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 يوليو 2009)

والله يا شباب ....الذين نسعى لتأمين التمويل عن طريق البنك هم من فقراء المزارعين ....الذين لا دخل لهم غير عملهم من أراضيهم ، وكحد أقصى موظفون في الحكومة من الفئة الثالثة ...أو أصحاب أعمال خاصة بسيطة ...
كما أن البنك إسلامي يعتمد على المرابحة ولن يرفع من قيمة الأرباح التي سيحصل عليها من بيع هذه التجهيزات ..
المواد التي سيتم تقديمها هي : 
1- مشاريع توليد الطاقة ( من الشمس ، من الرياح ، .....) للمنازل الريفية والمزارع والبساتين البعيدة والآبار للري 
2- مشاريع التبريد والتكييف الزراعية والصناعية والمنزلية بمساعدة الطاقة الشمسية .. وأيضاً مشاريع الخزن والتبريد الزراعي ......
3- مشاريع التهوية والإنارة الطبيعية للمنازل الريفية والقليلة الارتفاعات - المستودعات وأماكن الخزن - أماكن تربية الحيوانات ...
4- محطات توليد الطاقة من النفايات ( مخصصة للمزارع والريف ) 
أعتقد أن كل هؤلاء بحاجة إلى دعم كامل لموضوع التمويل ونحن بمساعدة البنك نقدم هذه المشاريع كتجهيزات مباشرة، ويمكن لأي شخص التوجه إلى البنك لسؤاله عن التفاصيل بعد أن يطلب المشروع من مكتبنا ......


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 يوليو 2009)

ولاتؤاخذونا .............

الموقع حدث فيه خلل , ويتم الآن إعادة تحميل الصور والبيانات والمقالات ، خلال هذا الشهر ......


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 يوليو 2009)

ونحن نقوم خلال هذا الصيف ، بإذن الله ، بتوليد الكهرباء من الهيدروجين ، وتجهيز مولدات كهرباء تعمل على البنزين والديزل وتحويلها إلى الهيدروجين ( الماء ) أو على الأقل مساعدتها بالوقود الجديد ........


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> ونحن نقوم خلال هذا الصيف ، بإذن الله ، بتوليد الكهرباء من الهيدروجين ، وتجهيز مولدات كهرباء تعمل على البنزين والديزل وتحويلها إلى الهيدروجين ( الماء ) أو على الأقل مساعدتها بالوقود الجديد ........




بالتوفيق اخى الكريم

واتسائل لماذا لايتم استخدام الطاقة الشمسية باسلوب رخيص بعيدا عن الواح الطاقة الشمسية المستوردة والمكلفة جدا والغالية جدا 

مثال عمل المرايا العاكسة والمحديبة لتركيز اشعة الشمس فى بوءرة يتم تحويل الماء الى بخار واستخدامه فى تشغيل محركات وتربينات تعمل بالبخار فهذه ارخص كثير


----------



## مالك606 (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم : 
لاتؤاخذونا ياشباب بس نحن نعاني من شح في المياه في بعض المناطق وهناك بعض المناطق ليس لديها مياه للشرب ولكنها تعاني من فائض من أشعة الشمس وبهذه المناسبة أدعوكم للإستفادة من تجربة gramine shckelte في بنغلاديش حيث ساعدت المواطنين الفقراء على تغيير واقعهم الإجتماعي والإقتصادي عن طريق جعلهم يستخدمون الا لواح الكهرضوئية للإنارة وتوليد الكهرباء والإستفادة من المخلفات الحيوانية للحصول على الطاقة النظيفة بعد أن كانو يستخدمون مصابيح الكيروسين للإنارة وأشياء أخرى


----------



## عصام نورالدين (8 يوليو 2009)

بالفعل أخي مالك :::::
استخدام النفايات في توليد الطاقة من أهم المشاريع ....... ونحن جاهزون لتنفيذها - وتمويلها إذا اقتضى الأمر ..
كما أن إعادة تدوير المياه في البلديات وتحويلها إلى مياه للري في المساحات الخضراء يساهم في تأمين ال مياه الضرورية للحياة البرية وتلطيف الجو وتكوين بحيرات اصطناعية ومن خلالها يمكن تخفيف وطأة التحديات المائية الناتجة عن الجفاف والتصحر .... وهذا يعتبر حلاً بيئياً متكاملاً ......


----------



## مالك606 (11 يوليو 2009)

لقد قمت أنا وأحد المزارعين في منطقتنا بعمل تجربة لهاضم حيوي صغير يتسع لحوالي 200 كغ من روث الأبقار وقد بدأت التجربة قبل حوالي 80 يوم حيث قمنا بخلط االبقايا الحيوانية مع كمية من الماء ووضعناها ضمن هذا الهاضم المؤلف من وعاء كبير أوخزان وتم تغطية هذا الخزان بخزام إضافي مفتوح من أحد جوانبه وتم وضع مجموعة من الأوزان وبالفعل فقد تشكلت كمية من الغاز واستدلينا على ذلك عندما ارتفع الخزان العلوي الذي يحتوي على فتحه لخروج الغاز لكن عندما حاول هذا المزارع إشعال الغاز لم يشتعل ........................؟
السؤال الذي لدي هل يتم في البداية قبل أن يبدأ الهاضم بإنتاج الغاز الحيوي إضافة أي مواد تساعد على تشكيل المزيج الغازي كاالخمائر مثلاً 
طبعاً هذا النموذج هو تجربة وخطوة أولى نحو عمل هاضم أكبر في هذه المزرعه حيث أنه يريد أي هذ المزارع يريد أن يجرب ويرى هل يستطيع ان يدور نفايات المزرعة ويستفيد منها ............................؟
لدي مجموعة من الصور حول هذة التجربة سيتم التحميل لاحقاً


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يوليو 2009)

يتم توليد الكهرباء من غاز الميثان الناتج عن تخمر الروث وذلك على ثلاث مراحل تستغرق نحو 20 يوماً. يتم في المرحلة الأولى تجميع روث الحيوانات في حفرة كبيرة مبطنة من الأسفل والجوانب مغطاة بغطاء بلاستيكي مطاط يشبه البالون المفلطح. يتم بعد ذلك خلطه بالماء وبعض المواد الأخرى التي تسرع من تخمر الروث. يتم في المرحلة الثانية جمع غاز الميثان ثم توصيله إلى مولد الكهرباء عبر أنابيب. يتم في المرحلة الثالثة حرق الغاز لتوليد الكهرباء.


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يوليو 2009)

إنتاج البيوجــــــــــــــــــــاز

"معالجة مخلفات الدواجن والحيوانات والمحاصيل الزراعية"​يحدث تكدس في بعض مزارع الدواجن والحيوانات للمخلفات وتكوين كميات كبيرة منها ولذلك يجب التخلص من هذه المخلفات المتكدسة وينتج عنها روائح كريهة وتراكم الحشرات الضارة عليها وأيضا ينتج مخلفات محاصيل كالقش وتبن القمح وغيرها يتم حرقها وتسبب مشاكل كثيرة لتلوث البيئة. 
ما هو غاز البيوجاز:
هو غاز غير سام وليس له رائحة نفاذة وعديم اللون وأخف من الهواء الجوي ولا ينتج عنه أي عادم بعد الحرق ويتكون من غاز الميثان بنسبة 60- 70% وغاز Co2 بنسبة 28- 38% وغاز H2s وعدة غازات أخري بنسبة 2%.
كيف ينتج غاز البيوجاز:
ينتج غاز البيوجاز من التخمرات اللاهوائية للمخلفات (مزارع دواجن – مخلفات حيوانات – مخلفات محاصيل زراعية كقش الأرز وتبن القمح وحطب الذرة وغيرها ) وذلك نتيجة لنشاط الكائنات الحية الدقيقة (البكتريا) التي تحلل المخلفات العضوية في ظروف لاهوائية ويزداد نشاط البكتريا علي حسب ظروف التخمر مثل التحكم في درجة الحرارة والحموضة وإجراء عمليات التقليب للمخلفات داخل المخمر، زرق الدواجن بالفرشة ( قش أرز – تبن قمح – نشارة خشب وغيرها) يفضل استخدامه لأنه يعطى نسبة عالية من غاز البيوجاز، بينما زرق الدواجن الخالي من الفرشة لا يفضل استخدامه وذلك بسبب ارتفاع نسبة الأمونيا الناتجة منه وتعتبر هذه الأمونيا سامة بالنسبة للبكتريا التي تقوم بتحليل المخلفات وإنتاج البيوجاز وبالتالي يقل إنتاجه ولكن يفضل خلط روث الحيوانات مع زرق الدواجن وأن يكون زرق الدواجن مخلوط بالفرشة. 
الفكرة الأساسية لوحدة إنتاج غاز البيوجاز:
وحدة البيوجاز عبارة عن مبني من الطوب أو الخرسانة المسلحة تحت سطح الأرض يعرف بالمخمر ويعلو هذا المبني خزان الغاز الذي يتجمع به الغاز الخارج من المخمر والناتج من التخمر اللاهوائي للمخلفات ( سواء مخلفات مزارع دواجن – مخلفات حيوانات – مخلفات محاصيل زراعية كقش الأرز وتبن القمح وحطب الذرة وغيرها )ويجب خلط المخلفات بالماء قبل وضعها في المخمر وتختلف نسبة الماء المضاف للمخلفات حسب نوع المخلف فزرق الدواجن يخلط بنسبة 1 : 2 ماء أما روث الحيوانات يخلط بنسبة 1:1 ماء
الشروط الواجب توافرها في موقع التخمر: 
*1- **أن يكون المخمر في مكان مشمس ولا يتعرض للرياح.*
*2- **لا يبعد أكثر من 30 م عن مكان الاستهلاك للغاز.*
*3- **يبني في الجهة القبلية من المنزل أو المزرعة حتى لا تنتقل الروائح الكريهة أثناء وضع أو خروج المخلفات.*
*4- ** يجب أن يبعد عن أي مصدر لمياه الشرب مسافة لاتقل عن 20م حتي إذا حدث أي كسر فلا يحدث تلوث للمياه.*
*المخلف*​*نسبة الميثان*

*روث أبقار *
*65%*

*زرق دواجن *
*60%*​*قش أرز *
*59%*​*تبن قمح *
*50- 60%*​ 1م3 بيوجاز (5513 كيلوكالوري) 5.3 كجم روث ماشية جاف
 7.7 كجم زرق دواجن جاف
أهم فوائد إنشاء وحدات البيوجاز :

1 – إنتاج الغاز كبديل لمصادر الطاقة التقليدية:
 يتميز البيوجاز بأنة يحترق تماما بدون دخان بعكس ما يحدث في حرق المخلفات و بذلك بتلافي أمراض العيون و الجهاز التنفسي ، يقل قطع الأشجار لاستخدامها كوقود ، و من المعروف أهمية الأشجار في مكافحة التلوث البيئي .
2- إنتاج السماد العضوي من الرواسب المتخمرة :
هذه الرواسب المتخمرة تكون خالية من الكائنات الحية الممرضة سواء بكتيرية أو طفيلية ، بالإضافة إلي أن هذه الرواسب عديمة الرائحة تقريبا مما يقلل من إجتذاب الحشرات و خاصة الذباب ، بعكس المخلفات الحيوانية الطازجة ( الغير متخمرة ) و بذلك يقل انتقال عدوي الأمراض بين سكان المنطقة ، وقد وجد أن الأراضي المسمدة برواسب المخمر تكون أقل إصابة بالقواقع و بالتالي الطفيليات ، هذا بالإضافة إلي زيادة الإنتاج الزراعي ، و هذا معناه وفرة في المواد الغذائية مما ينعكس علي صحة الفرد . 
3- استخدام الرواسب المتخمرة كإضافات للأعلاف حيث تحتوي هذه علي غالبية العناصر المعدنية التي تحتاجها الحيوانات.
4 – فوائد غير مباشرة : 
*¨ **رفع المستوى الصحي بمكافحة التلوث البيئي. *
*¨ **و زيادة الإنتاج الزراعي .*
*¨ **النظافة. *
*¨ **المحافظة علي التربة .*
*¨ **فتح مجال عمل جديد بالقرى .*
يعتقد البعض أن وحدات البيوجاز بصفة عامة لا تعطي عائد يوازي تكاليفها إلا أن هذه النظرية أغفلت فوائد أخري أهمها ما يلي :- 
*¨ **أهمية الأفراد الأصحاء و الأطفال الأصحاء للمجتمع .*
*¨ **المحافظة علي خصوبة و بناء الأرض الزراعية .*
*¨ **المحافظة علي الأشجار .*
*¨ **إيجاد مستوي جيد لتشغيل العمالة . *
*¨ **اعتماد أهل القري و خاصة أصحاب مزارع الإنتاج الحيواني علي أنفسهم في توفير مصادر الطاقة و عدم الحاجة غلي مصادر خارجية سواء للطاقة أو للتسميد. *
*¨ *حق الإنسان المصري أن يعيش في بيئة خالية من التلوث .
الفوائد الحقيقية للدولة لن تظهر بوضوح إلا بتشغيل عدد كبير من وحدات البيوجاز ، و لهذا فإن كل وحدة جديدة تنشأ فهي علي الطريق الصحيح ..
*¨ **المزرعة سعة 60000 طائر يمكنها أن تغطى جميع احتياجاها تماما من الطاقة عن طريق وحدة إنتاج غاز البيوجاز تستخدم كمصدر للكهرباء والتدفئة . *


أولا : استخدام غاز البيوجاز :
*1- **لأغراض الطهي ( موقد البوتاجاز ) .*
*2- **الإضاءة ( مصباح البيوجاز ). *
*3- **التبريد ( تشغيل بعض أنواع الثلاجات ).*
*4- **التدفئة ( يستخدم في تدفئة مزارع الدواجن و غيرها ).*
*ثانيا : استخدام الرواسب المتخمرة : *
*¨ **سماد البيوجاز يحتوي علي جميع العناصر المعدنية بالإضافة إلي نسبة عالية من النيتروجين و الذي يفقد عادة في التحلل الهوائي للمواد العضوية ( التسميد المباشر للمخلفات ) و هو أهم عنصر سمادي لنمو النباتات، يمكن رفع المحتوي النيتروجيني في هذه الرواسب بإضافة بول الحيوانات مع باقي المخلفات إلي وحدة البيوجاز .*
*¨ **يفضل إضافة سماد البيوجاز للتربة أثناء الحرث قبل الزراعة بأسبوع ، ثم يجري التسميد مرة أو مرتين خلال مدة الزراعة ، أما الخضراوات فلا تحتاج إلي تسميد خلال فترة النمو .*
*يمكن تخزين هذه الرواسب ( سماد البيوجاز ) لاستخدام حين الحاجة بإحدى الطريقتين الآتيتين :*
*¨ **التخزين في حفرة مغطاة للإقلال من فقد النيتروجين .*
*¨ *الخلط مع السماد، يمكن تسميد فدان من الأرض الزراعية بحوالي 40 م2 من سماد البيوجاز .
¨ إضافات الأعلاف الحيوانية يمكن استخدام الرواسب المتخمرة كإضافات للأعلاف الحيوانية بنسب مقننة طبقا لنوع و طبيعة الحيوان .
يوجد نظامان أساسيان لوحدة البيوجاز :
*1- النظام الهندي *

*2- **الفكرة الأساسية:*
*الوحدة عبارة عن مبني تحت سطح الأرض من الطوب أو الخرسانة وله فتحتين إحداهما لدخول المخلفات والأخرى لخروج المخلفات ويوجد حوض لخلط المخلفات بالماء يلاحظ أن فتحة دخول المخلفات أعلي من فتحة الخروج 50 سم حتى لا ترجع المخلفات للخارج يمكن أن يوجد جدار في المخمر لقسمته إلي جزأين حتى لا تزيد المسافة التي يسير فيها المخلف فتزيد عملية التحلل اللاهوائي، ويوجد الخزان أعلي سطح الأرض ويصنع الخزان من الصاج، ويظهر الخزان عائم علي المبني وذلك حسب نسبة تواجد الغاز.*
*3- **النظام الصيني :*
*هذا النظام يكاد يتشابه مع النظام الهندي في الفكرة الأساسية فالوحدة عبارة عن مبني تحت سطح الأرض من الطوب أو الخرسانة وله فتحتين إحداهما لدخول المخلفات والأخرى لخروج المخلفات ولكن لا يوجد خزان للغاز وإنما يتجمع الغاز في جزء خاص به وله غطاء لإجراء عملية التنظيف الدوري، ويمكن إجراء التقليب الميكانيكي عن طريق عمود عليه ريش للتقليب كل 4 ساعات يقلب 15 دقيقة ويمكن إعادة حقن الغاز البيوجاز مرة ثانية في الوحدة حتى تنشط البكتريا وفي هذا النظام يعاب عليه أنه لايمكن التحكم في ضغط الغاز كما في النظام الهندي. *


* إعداد*
* د.أسامة عزمي الزلاقي*
* معهد بحوث الإنتاج الحيواني *
* أستاذ مساعد بمركز البحوث الزراعية*


----------



## رياحين نجاران (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندسة موظفة بالقطاع الحكومي السوري من قال اننا لا نهتم بموضوع حفظ الطاقة نحن شركة دراسات استشارية حكومية في سوريا منذ حوالي العام بدانا بفرض نظام العزل الحراري و استخدام الزجاج المزدوج في جميع المشاريع الحكومية و يتم الزام جميع الجهات صاحبة المشاريع بتطبيق نظاما لعزل كذلك في حال وجود احتياج للماء الساخن نفرض على جميع الجهات الانظمة الشمسية وانا شخصيا اعمل في هذا الموضوع يعني الامور للافضل باذن الله


----------



## مالك606 (17 يوليو 2009)

نطلب من القطاع الحكومي ان يشجع أستخدام الطاقة البديلة وخصوصا في مجال تدوير النفايات والإستفادة منها في توليد الكهرباء وإستخدام الطاقة الشمسية لإنارة الشوارع والطرقات الدولية والعامة..................................


----------



## eng.m.a (14 أغسطس 2009)

مكان وضع الرسالة خاطئ الرجاء من الادارة مسحها
ولكم الشكر


----------



## eng.m.a (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي مالك
وعدتك بالسؤال عن سبب عدم احتراق الغاز 
يتم وضع مواد تفيد في الحصول على غاز قابل للاحتراق ولكن هذه المواد كما علمت غير متوفرة في سوريا 
ولكن البكتريا الموجودة ستصل إلى الفعالية المطلوبة 
وعليك اطلاق الغاز في الهواء لمرتين أو ثلاث وبعدها سيكون الغاز قابل للاحتراق 
هذه المعلومات بتلخيص من زميل عمل في هذا المجال جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

للرفع________________


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أبريل 2010)

للرفع................


----------



## فيصل العزو (30 يوليو 2010)

شكراًجزيلاً.......................ز


----------



## abo2010 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اولا السلام عليكم دعونا نتناقش ونوصل الى حل كامل حول موتورات المغانط الدائمة الحركة لكي ننتج بها كهرباء نستفيد منها بسوريا كون ان المازوت للتدفئه غالي فلنناقش هذا الموضوع ان سمحتم ولكم التقدير


----------

